# problem with lavender scented bedding.



## drdolittle (Jul 8, 2010)

I love my bunny so much. I spent a little more money this month on soft sorbent lavender scented bedding. Then, a few days after she started using it, her eye got red and inflamed looking. So I took her to the vet and he said it was the lavender oil in the bedding. So for going out to buy fancy scented bedding ended up hurting her. And I had to spend even more money so I could take her to the vet. So if youâre using that product and your rabbit starts to develop problems itâs because of Kay-tees product.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 8, 2010)

You shouldn't use anything scented on any animal..thankfully most people on this fourm know that!
It isn't neccesarily Kaytee..I use the soft sobert version of thier bedding that IS NOT scented and its great.

I feel bad they market it, and they really shouldn't, but unfortunatly you might want to do a little more research before buying certain products. Nobody endorses scented beddding (Or they also sell scented chinchilla dust which is horrible)

But good for you for taking yoru bunny to the vet! It was very nice and responsible of you!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder about the perils of essential oils for sensitive animals. I was not even aware that scented bedding was available. 

I hope your bun makes a full recovery!

By the way, welcome to RO!


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 9, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Thanks for the reminder about the perils of essential oils for sensitive animals. I was not even aware that scented bedding was available.


some of the petshops around here sell it - i've also seen one with roses in it. all of these are sold for small animals and rabbits:X they are supposed to make the cage smell sweeter:?:X it's confusing enough for new pet owners without being sold gimmicky products.


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jul 9, 2010)

I used this for a few months and never had a problem with it, but I decided to switch to the scent-free version even though Felipe was doing fine with it.


----------



## Bunnylover2021 (Nov 7, 2021)

My bunny just died from Kaytee lavender scented bedding  it's advertised as safe but it's not safe at all.


----------



## Preitler (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss 

Would you mind to share some details on how this happened, and what makes you sure it was the scented bedding?

Personally, I have a huge aversion against everything scented, not because of health issues, but it all smells just chemical bad to me.


----------



## Bunnylover2021 (Nov 7, 2021)

I usually get just the regular white bedding and thought that's what I ordered on Amazon but it was lavender this time. It's advertised as safe so I assumed it would be fine until I got my usual stuff. I woke up to him breathing weird and noticed his mouth was swollen. We don't use air fresheners or candles or anything because my ferret has had allergies and I have birds. So I knew it was this bedding because that was the only thing different in the routine. I then looked at reviews of the product and saw a bunch of other simply experiences.


----------



## beachpaws (Nov 8, 2021)

Signed and donated
Small animals should never be exposed to scented bedding


----------



## Bunnylover2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Barbara (Nov 8, 2021)

I signed it and shared it


----------



## Bunnylover2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

Barbara said:


> I signed it and shared it


Thank you!


----------



## sgaowens (Nov 9, 2021)

I signed it as well. I got lucky. I purchased this by accident once and used it. My bunny likes to eat lavender so I am thankful she didn’t try and eat this. It was a small package and I used it quickly. I was still learning how much to use in her litter box so I was still overfilling it.


----------



## Bunnylover2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you for signing


----------



## beachpaws (Nov 9, 2021)

I would suggest posting a separate plea for people to sign the petition. I am confident we could get the entire 100 necessary signatures just on this forum.


----------



## Bunnylover2021 (Nov 9, 2021)

I am planning on doing so. I just joined this forum so idk how to use it just yet


----------



## JBun (Nov 9, 2021)

Bunnylover2021 said:


> I am planning on doing so. I just joined this forum so idk how to use it just yet



How to post and create threads on the forum.






How to post on the forum:


I have been having several new members not knowing how to create a post to ask for help for their bunnies. 1. Find the forum that you think will best fit the topic of your question or information. 2. Click on the title of that forum, and it will open up to show you the existing threads of...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Blkbunni (Nov 12, 2021)

Bunnylover2021 said:


> My bunny just died from Kaytee lavender scented bedding  it's advertised as safe but it's not safe at all.


 
Wow, sorry for your loss! I tried it and my bun just peed all over the place! I noticed the reaction and changed the box immediately.


----------

